

Personal services get business flavor: Xobni and SugarSync - edw519
http://news.cnet.com/8301-19882_3-10389266-250.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5

======
nestlequ1k
Stay away from SugarSync on mac. After 3 months of using them, I've had to
reset my entire sync library 5 times after the shitty client gets corrupted
and takes over the CPU and ram.

